

How Zulily, Startup Led by Ex-Blue Nilers, Could Change Online Retail - mrjoshua
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2009/12/17/zulily-zips-out-of-stealth-and-raises-4-6m-led-by-maveron-and-ex-blue-nilers/

======
jordancooper
I think that is is a perfect example of a company that is chasing hyper growth
of analogous models without an understanding of what led to the growth. I
realize this is a contrarian perspective, but as the macro environment
improves and the need for liquidation models declines on the supply side, the
type of growth Gilt, Rue La La, etc... have experienced should slow...i wrote
a whole blog post about this a few weeks ago: <http://bit.ly/5oPMM8>

------
carlditzler
They'll have competition as Hautelook and others occasionally have the same
offerings (children’s apparel, baby gear, and maternity furnishings) from
manufacturers.

------
far33d
Online retail has already been changed by private-sale companies like Rue La
La and Gilt Group.

This is just another one, but for baby gear.

